
Harvard professor to launch nasal spray that could reduce Covid transmission - KoftaBob
https://techcrunch.com/2020/07/08/harvard-biomedical-engineering-professor-to-launch-nasal-spray-that-could-reduce-covid-19-transmission-risk/
======
gus_massa
Where is this published?

Is there any evidence that this reduce the transmission of Covid19 (or any
coronavirus) in the people around you? (I think it's hard to believe, but
there is a tiny chance.)

Is there any evidence that this reduce the transmission of Covid19 (or any
coronavirus) if you use it? (Nah. Just nah. Unless you clean your nose
immediately and other imposible to follow rules, and even with these rules it
is very difficult to believe that this is useful.)

> * It’s a saline mixture (essentially a “salty mist”) that contains no drugs,
> and is instead directed from naturally occurring salts that are most often
> found in sea water.*

There are hundred of types of salts dissolved in the sea. Many (most?) of them
are toxic but the concentration is low. Anyway, any that claims that something
is good because it is natural is a red flag.

